# Nickel CZ 75 pre b's



## bc shadow (10 mo ago)

Hi,
In Canada, nickel pre b's are scarce, as well as the mags.
Are there any nickel owners out there?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I own a bunch of CZ's none are nickel though.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I think the nickel 75's are scarce everywhere. That is a beautiful pistol.


----------



## bc shadow (10 mo ago)

54rambler said:


> I think the nickel 75's are scarce everywhere. That is a beautiful pistol.


Thank you, I had a painted black finish preb at one time, but had never found a nickel one, other than one which was not an original finish. In Canada there have always been a lot of surplus pre b cz75's around.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

bc shadow said:


> Thank you, I had a painted black finish preb at one time, but had never found a nickel one, other than one which was not an original finish. In Canada there have always been a lot of surplus pre b cz75's around.


I've seen a couple show up from time to time but they are few and far between. I'm the same Desertman as above.


----------

